# Question for other atheists



## atlashunter (Jan 10, 2011)

When you get into debate with theists do you ever feel like you're dealing with Monty Python's black knight?


----------



## pnome (Jan 11, 2011)

No but I do sometimes feel like I've taken the red pill.


----------



## Achilles Return (Jan 12, 2011)

I do my best to remember back when I was considerably fundamentalist, to be honest.


----------



## merace19 (Jan 31, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> When you get into debate with theists do you ever feel like you're dealing with Monty Python's black knight?



Tis merely a Flesh wound.


----------

